# Florida tips and car hire



## la_lucha (Feb 21, 2016)

Just found out that we're going to Disney next year. No not you and me, me and the family. 

Anyhoo I really fancy a convertible while I'm there. Anyone been recently and have any tips on the best place to hire a ve hi cle and generally planning to do Disney and anything else of merit with a 6 and 2 year old?

We will probably be staying in a Villa and the car needs to hold me, Mrs and two kids.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 21, 2016)

You don't want a convertible with a 2 year old. They will be burnt to a crisp if you drive a long way with the roof down.

We always book a car before we go and pick it up from the airport.  Too many to chose from so only you can decide which company is the best for you.


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2016)

If your Mrs drives I've always found the cheapest for more than 1 driver Alamo Brits


http://www.alamo.co.uk/brits


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 21, 2016)

Here right now having been working for a fortnight and now joined by the family in Orlando.   Don't do a convertible, order the mid-size SUV and resist all temptations and offers at the car hire place to upgrade.    Then keep a ton of dollar bills and quarters in the car for the drive out of the airport on 528 down to Orlando itself.


----------



## Val (Feb 21, 2016)

I had a convertible years ago, great to do once but that's it. I agree on the mid size SUV, I go to Florida every year and it's what I rent every time


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 21, 2016)

Initial thoughts are that you'll struggle to find a convertible that will hold all the stuff needed for you and the Mrs plus kids of that age. I'm off in a months time and am hiring a SUV, boring but practical. 

As for villas then I'm staying at http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnclubvacations/hotels/us/en/kissimmee/discv/hoteldetail  stayed there before and everything you need really.  Golf courses on site  and near to all the parks. We stayed in a 2 bedroom villa and it was excellent, very large and I got one next to the 5th green on the Legends golf course.  Also there's a massive pool and big supermarket on site so you can just chill out for a day or two in the resort if you want. 

As for the parks then Disney of course, probably worth at least a couple of days there. I really enjoyed Sea World and Epcot was great.  Also Discovery Cove is great for some parental R&R.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 21, 2016)

Only me driving Val. But the linky no worky.

If we don't get a convertible I fancy something really American. Like a massive stinking suv or something.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2016)

Top tip........Hire the smallest, cheapest car. When you go to collect it, ask what deals they can offer on an upgrade. You will be offered a better deal than booking a better car upfront. I do this every year when we go to Myrtle Beach. Last couple of years we have had a Mustang convertible, a top end C class Merc, a Volvo XC90 and a Ford Edge SUV. Usually works out about $5-10 a day extra which is a lot cheaper than booking those cars up front. Don't be afraid to ask for a nicer car than they offer you  :thup:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 21, 2016)

la_lucha said:



			Only me driving Val. But the linky no worky.

If we don't get a convertible I fancy something really American. Like a massive stinking suv or something.
		
Click to expand...

Save your money, get something boring but practical and put the money saved towards a sneaky 18 on one of the courses. Last time I went I had a VW Tiguan.  Not very American but it did the job.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 21, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Save your money, get something boring but practical and put the money saved towards a sneaky 18 on one of the courses. Last time I went I had a VW Tiguan.  Not very American but it did the job.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not paying for the holiday so I reckon I've got a bit to waste on a motor. I wanna do it big and be over the top US style. Do they still have supersize at maccy ds over there?


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 21, 2016)

la_lucha said:



			Only me driving Val. But the linky no worky.

If we don't get a convertible I fancy something really American. Like a massive stinking suv or something.
		
Click to expand...

How about on of these bad boys!  Standing at its side I couldn't see over the bonnet.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2016)

Last time I had a Lincoln continental. It was huge. The Mrs sat in the back, and with her legs stuck out, couldn't touch the front seats. Go big, it's fun.


----------



## Tiger man (Feb 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Last time I had a Lincoln continental. It was huge. The Mrs sat in the back, and with her legs stuck out, couldn't touch the front seats. Go big, it's fun.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like the back seat would be great for sleeping:thup:


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 21, 2016)

Get something wife a roof and air conditioning, you will need it. You won't even want to have the windows down, as when it gets hot, driving at speed with the window down is like having a hair drying on hot setting blasted in you face.

Get  something with a sat nav, a mate a good few years back, landed late, it was dark, he picked up his car and got lost, he saw flashing lights, so pulled over to ask for directions and he'd pulled into a well dodgy neighbourhood and the police man he went to talk to was hiding behind his car as he was getting shot at. My mate was told to in short shrift to go back the way he came and clear the area.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 21, 2016)

Golfmmad said:



			How about on of these bad boys!  Standing at its side I couldn't see over the bonnet.
	View attachment 18518


View attachment 18519

Click to expand...

Yep that would be perfect.


----------



## craigstardis1976 (Feb 22, 2016)

La_Lucha:

Not meaning to be disrespectful but your stereotyping of how things are in the USA may cause you some surprise when you get over here. I have lived in the USA since 2001. If you have not driven in the USA before getting the largest vehicle you can find (because you think it is part of the American experience) may not be the best thing. Firstly the roads in Orlando are pretty much full 24/7, secondly a bigger vehicle does not especially equal safer...do you know how to secure the car seats for the kids so they meet state law...do you understand the traffic laws in Florida, a state that has lower speed limits than a lot of the USA? 

If it is a free holiday, great...but I would seriously reconsider going to Orlando. It is not the American experience at all. Indeed much of International Drive is so catering to Brit and South American tourists, you will see just as many people wearing football shirts as you would back in Blighty! Disney may be great for the kids but once they see through the facade, they cannot suspend their disbelief any longer...

Not meaning to sound a downer but there are many better places in the USA to go too that will cost less, give you guys a chance to experience America and truly be a trip of a lifetime for a lot cheaper than Orlando.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 22, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			La_Lucha:

Not meaning to be disrespectful but your stereotyping of how things are in the USA may cause you some surprise when you get over here. I have lived in the USA since 2001. If you have not driven in the USA before getting the largest vehicle you can find (because you think it is part of the American experience) may not be the best thing. Firstly the roads in Orlando are pretty much full 24/7, secondly a bigger vehicle does not especially equal safer...do you know how to secure the car seats for the kids so they meet state law...do you understand the traffic laws in Florida, a state that has lower speed limits than a lot of the USA? 

If it is a free holiday, great...but I would seriously reconsider going to Orlando. It is not the American experience at all. Indeed much of International Drive is so catering to Brit and South American tourists, you will see just as many people wearing football shirts as you would back in Blighty! Disney may be great for the kids but once they see through the facade, they cannot suspend their disbelief any longer...

Not meaning to sound a downer but there are many better places in the USA to go too that will cost less, give you guys a chance to experience America and truly be a trip of a lifetime for a lot cheaper than Orlando.
		
Click to expand...


Whilst I appreciate what you're saying, we are going on a holiday that's plastic fantastic. I loved it when I was 12 and my
Kids will love it at 6 and 2. I'm not going to experience USA, I'm going for Florida, Disney and all the escapism that comes along with it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			La_Lucha:

Not meaning to be disrespectful but your stereotyping of how things are in the USA may cause you some surprise when you get over here. I have lived in the USA since 2001. If you have not driven in the USA before getting the largest vehicle you can find (because you think it is part of the American experience) may not be the best thing. Firstly the roads in Orlando are pretty much full 24/7, secondly a bigger vehicle does not especially equal safer...do you know how to secure the car seats for the kids so they meet state law...do you understand the traffic laws in Florida, a state that has lower speed limits than a lot of the USA? 

If it is a free holiday, great...but I would seriously reconsider going to Orlando. It is not the American experience at all. Indeed much of International Drive is so catering to Brit and South American tourists, you will see just as many people wearing football shirts as you would back in Blighty! Disney may be great for the kids but once they see through the facade, they cannot suspend their disbelief any longer...

Not meaning to sound a downer but there are many better places in the USA to go too that will cost less, give you guys a chance to experience America and truly be a trip of a lifetime for a lot cheaper than Orlando.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, did the Orlando tourist board let you go recently? 

The roads are not that bad, especially compared to the gridlock you get in most UK cities nowadays. I was there for 2 weeks and I never once thought the traffic was as bad as it is driving into Birmingham every day. 

As for the American experience then you could argue that is exactly what Disney and the rest of the parks are. The Americans do that kind of thing so well and kids absolutely love it. And it is exactly as you imagine it will be.  The look on my daughters face when she saw the magic Kingdom was priceless.  Same with Vegas, yes it is all fake but it's bloody good fun. I totally agree there are also many other fabulous places in the US to visit that are less corporate and manufactured. But I can't imagine kids of 2 and 6 will want to do anything else in the US.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 22, 2016)

Agree with the above, the USA has so much to offer, Mount Rushmore, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, Yellowstone, t name the obvious few, but two kids of 2 and 6, unless they are deeply into natural wonders and engineering are not going to see the fun side of those things. Show them a 6 foot rat dressed in a tails and another in a polka dot dress, or Cinderella and their faces will light up and as a parent that's all you want to see.


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2016)

craigstardis1976 said:



			La_Lucha:

Not meaning to be disrespectful but your stereotyping of how things are in the USA may cause you some surprise when you get over here. I have lived in the USA since 2001. If you have not driven in the USA before getting the largest vehicle you can find (because you think it is part of the American experience) may not be the best thing. Firstly the roads in Orlando are pretty much full 24/7, secondly a bigger vehicle does not especially equal safer...do you know how to secure the car seats for the kids so they meet state law...do you understand the traffic laws in Florida, a state that has lower speed limits than a lot of the USA? 

If it is a free holiday, great...but I would seriously reconsider going to Orlando. It is not the American experience at all. Indeed much of International Drive is so catering to Brit and South American tourists, you will see just as many people wearing football shirts as you would back in Blighty! Disney may be great for the kids but once they see through the facade, they cannot suspend their disbelief any longer...

Not meaning to sound a downer but there are many better places in the USA to go too that will cost less, give you guys a chance to experience America and truly be a trip of a lifetime for a lot cheaper than Orlando.
		
Click to expand...

When you are 2 and 6 years old do you really care about any of the following?

Empire State Building
Liberty Bell
Golden Gate Bridge
Mount Rushmore
Grand Canyon
The Vegas Strip
The Whitehouse
Marthas Vineyard
Memphis

etc etc etc.

America has tonnes to offer and see but when you are a todller life tends to revolve around kids tv and toys, Disney is like heaven.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

Val said:



			When you are 2 and 6 years old do you really care about any of the following?

Empire State Building
Liberty Bell
Golden Gate Bridge
Mount Rushmore
Grand Canyon
The Vegas Strip
The Whitehouse
Marthas Vineyard
Memphis

etc etc etc.

America has tonnes to offer and see but when you are a todller life tends to revolve around kids tv and toys, Disney is like heaven.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an assumption there.  My 5 year old loved the strip in Vegas. One evening she gambled away all her child trust fund at The Venetian on the craps tables.  Yes it mean that she won't be getting a penny now when she's 18, but on the other hand she did get comped a few Fruit Shoots in the casino.  So everyone's a winner.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Agree with the above, the USA has so much to offer, Mount Rushmore, Hoover Dam, Grand Canyon, *Yellowstone*, t name the obvious few, but two kids of 2 and 6, unless they are deeply into natural wonders and engineering *are not going to see the fun side of those things.* Show them a 6 foot rat dressed in a tails and another in a polka dot dress, or Cinderella and their faces will light up and as a parent that's all you want to see.
		
Click to expand...

They will if they see Yogi Bear and Boo Boo.


----------



## palindromicbob (Feb 22, 2016)

The only thing I can say about cars is refuse to take a Dodge Dart.  Horrible car.  

Was over on family holiday last year (8 adults and no kids) and we had booked larger family cars only to find they didn't have them as returns had been delayed due to some really bad thunder storms meaning people weren't getting the cars returned in time to have them turned around.  We had to take the smaller cars and the best of a limited bunch was the aforementioned dodge.  Was a real struggle getting all the luggage in them.  

Enjoy the trip. Really a once in a lifetime thing for me. Kids will love Disney and Universal is great although the best stuff there is likely to be a little over their ages. The 6 year old is going to really enjoy it. Harry Potter part is excellent and they'll both love the trip on Hogwarts Express between the two parks. The 6 year old would really enjoy the magic wands that activate things within the park. The wands are a bit pricey but a great souvenir. I still regret not getting one and I'm 35! 

Epcot is a bit stale but the fireworks there were Epic and worth going for that alone but going in the evening.    

We had got a 14 day park pass for the Disney parks and Universal and it worked out as the best deal. Lots of the Universal rides are virtual and I would recommend fast tracking the Minions ride.  The kids will love it but it's not worth the waiting times.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2016)

Go onto a website called The Dibb. Invaluable for a trip to Florida and the parks. All the info you will ever need is on there.

We used Alamo, get the extra insurance for peace of mind. They were seamless at collection, you can do it so you have a barcode letter which you shove under a scanner and walk past the desk, straight to the cars. "Take any from the row sir". Brilliant.

Best holiday we ever had. The two bits of advice I would give, with kids the age you have. Don't try to do too much in a park in one day. By early evening the park is full of over tired kids with stressed parents. Do go back in the evening and see the fireworks displays at Magic Kingdom , definitely, and Epcot, optional. Magic Kingdom was something special. Enjoy


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2016)

Disney planning, now there is a job in itself. 

Use the My Disney Experience app and website and plan your fast passes and dining reservations there. You can book 180 days out and if you have a daughter, lunch at Cinderallas Royal Table is an experience but you need to book and pay for this 6 months out.

Dont think you need to cram all in a day, Magic Kingdom is easily 3 days to cover if you do it in easy bites, what we do/did was 2 days from 9am till 2pm then went a 3rd time at 4pm to see the evening parades and fireworks.

Animal Kingdom is a 2 day park IMO, the Lion King show is superb

Holywood Studios is great, easily coverable in a day if you time fastpasses and show times well

Epcot, not for everyone but its good to go round the rides before heading for a trip round the world showcase. Doable in a day.

Water parks are great particularly Typhoon Lagoon, Blizzard Beach is good too but TL is our favourite, it has the most amazing wave pool you'll ever come across.

Outwith the parks you have Downtown Disney and Disneys Boardwalk both worth and evening trip.

Disney is an amazing experience for small kids and big kids like us all. Go and embrace it and have a ball BUT have a plan and dont try and wing it.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go onto a website called The Dibb. Invaluable for a trip to Florida and the parks. All the info you will ever need is on there.

We used Alamo, get the extra insurance for peace of mind. They were seamless at collection, you can do it so you have a barcode letter which you shove under a scanner and walk past the desk, straight to the cars. "Take any from the row sir". Brilliant.

Best holiday we ever had. The two bits of advice I would give, with kids the age you have. *Don't try to do too much in a park in one day. By early evening the park is full of over tired kids with stressed parents.* Do go back in the evening and see the fireworks displays at Magic Kingdom , definitely, and Epcot, optional. Magic Kingdom was something special. Enjoy
		
Click to expand...

Very wise words there and I'd totally agree. I'd add possibly don't try and do a park every day and leave some chill time. Heat/humidity plus jet lag plus overexcited kids is never a great combination. We rested in the resort on the 1st day and did Sea World on the second as it is a bit more chilled than Disney.  We also had another day in the resort later on in the week where wife and child sat by the pool and I went golfing.  You see, always thinking about my family.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 22, 2016)

HK - We did alternate days as you suggest although I wasn't as smart as you and so did not get to play golf (well done there). That worked well and kept us fresh. You can get have too much Disney, no really you can.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

Busch Gardens is well worth a drive, and for roller coasters and thrill rides is much better than what they have at the Orlando parks in my opinion.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 22, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			HK - We did alternate days as you suggest although *I wasn't as smart as you and so did not get to play golf (well done there)*. That worked well and kept us fresh. You can get have too much Disney, no really you can.
		
Click to expand...

The 5th green of a golf course was literally not even a stones throw, more like a stones 'casual toss into the air' away from our villa. So it would be rude not to.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

I love these threads where people go out of their way to offer tips and advice based on experience and it is totally ignored.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I love these threads where people go out of their way to offer tips and advice based on experience and it is totally ignored.
		
Click to expand...

The only bit I'm ignoring is the ones about golf. I know I won't be getting that in. 
What sort of budget would you recommend. Staying in a villa so can cook most breakfast and evenings


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

To stretch your budget, look online for your theme park tickets before you go, much cheaper than paying for them at the gate. You will also come across coupon books that have all sorts of offers from restaurant deals to tourist attractions, shops, crazy golf etc etc. If you do get the chance to sneak in a round of golf lookout for online twilight deals, they can be silly cheap.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

For food shopping we always use Publix. Much better than Walmart.


----------



## la_lucha (Feb 22, 2016)

I've been quoted a crazy $50 per person per day for food and drink. Sounds a bit Ott?


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

la_lucha said:



			I've been quoted a crazy $50 per person per day for food and drink. Sounds a bit Ott?
		
Click to expand...

That's probably for eating out.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 22, 2016)

Some good advice already given. 

The single best bit of advice given so far is to go onto 'The Dibb', spend a lot of time on there in fact. 

Everything you need to know, forums discussing everything there is to know about Disney, Orlando in general, tickets, car hire, accommodation and everything else. 

My biggest bit of advice (having been 5 times and off again in August for 3 weeks) is to have a plan. You don't need to stick to it to the letter, but having a basic outline and using things like the fastpass+ system for Disney rides will minimise the time you spend queuing, which with a 6 and 2 year old will be essential. 

One other thing, if you are planning to visit Universal as well, look into booking a night at one of the onsite hotels (Hard Rock, Royal Pacific or Portofino. Not cheap, but if you stay one night you get two days of 'front of line passes', which means you can skip the queues on the majority of the rides (not Harry Potter). Again, depending on the time of year you go these are invaluable in terms of not spending hours queuing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

la_lucha said:



			I've been quoted a crazy $50 per person per day for food and drink. Sounds a bit Ott?
		
Click to expand...




srixon 1 said:



			That's probably for eating out.
		
Click to expand...

Even eating out that is well over the top! Applebees is a typical american chain restaurant, last time I was there they were doing a 2 for $20 menu which was great. Breakfast will cost $5 to $10 a head. There are very often early bird offers if eating early suits you.


----------



## Break90 (Feb 22, 2016)

la_lucha said:



			I've been quoted a crazy $50 per person per day for food and drink. Sounds a bit Ott?
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you want and where you want to eat it.

Theme park meal (e.g hot dog, fries, drink will set you back between $10-15 a head (less for kids). A sit down in the parks is anything from $20-50 plus tip. Character dining (meet the characters etc) will be more but is definitely worth doing with youngsters.

Restaurants outside the parks are much better value, all you can eat buffet places like Ponderosa (avoid at all costs IMO) at around $10 per head, many chains will cost you approx $20 a head for starter and main. 

Don't forget that tipping is expected at sit-down restaurants, most places will detail on the bill what the tip equates to at 18%, 20% and 25%.


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2016)

$50 per head per day will include all food and all drinks for table service most probably. You could probably do as a family $100 a day for food, drinks, fuel and parking very easily and bear in mind Disney is $17 a day to park. You can eat as cheap or as expensive as you like.


----------



## srixon 1 (Feb 22, 2016)

If you are going with somebody that is disabled and they have a blue badge, then take it with you. UK blue badges are recognised in the USA.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2016)

Hacker Khan said:



			Initial thoughts are that you'll struggle to find a convertible that will hold all the stuff needed for you and the Mrs plus kids of that age. I'm off in a months time and am hiring a SUV, boring but practical. 

As for villas then I'm staying at http://www.ihg.com/holidayinnclubvacations/hotels/us/en/kissimmee/discv/hoteldetail  stayed there before and everything you need really.  Golf courses on site  and near to all the parks. We stayed in a 2 bedroom villa and it was excellent, very large and I got one next to the 5th green on the Legends golf course.  Also there's a massive pool and big supermarket on site so you can just chill out for a day or two in the resort if you want. 

As for the parks then Disney of course, probably worth at least a couple of days there. I really enjoyed Sea World and Epcot was great.  Also Discovery Cove is great for some parental R&R.
		
Click to expand...


Stoopid question but how much does your holiday there cost in total with flights and all..... need to book something for next year or the wife is gonna leave me....


----------



## Hacker Khan (Feb 23, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Stoopid question but how much does your holiday there cost in total with flights and all..... need to book something for next year or the wife is gonna leave me.... 

Click to expand...

I have separately booked the flights, accommodation and car hire as we are also styaying with some friends for a couple of days and going to Clearwater.  So flights will be whatever deal you can get. For the accommodation there I booked it through Travelbag and am paying just over Â£560 for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom villa in April this year. First time we went there we booked it through TravelRepublic for roughly the same price.  The prices do vary quite a lot depending on which web site you go to so you probably need to shop around.  Not sure how many there are of you but the 2 bedroom villas were very big and easily sleep 4.

It is a massive place and is a timeshare resort.  So when you get there they will hassle you at check in to attend a talk, offering you all sorts of enticements to go to one.  Also there are stories of people getting rung up every day to attend one.  All I did at check in was walk the other way when they directed me to another desk to talk to the resort representative, and then unplugged the phone in the villa.  And hey presto, no hassle at all.

 Tripadvisor was full of people bitching about the time share talk going on for too long, pressure tactics etc etc (well 'dur').  But it is really not that difficult to say no, and if you desperately want a comped meal or cheap park tickets in return for attending a talk then that's your lookout, just go along and suck it up. If I was in the market for a timeshare I would seriously consider this place.  But I wasn't and was not prepared to waste half a day of my holiday listening to one just for a cheap meal.  

HawkeyeMS is off there the same time as me and it sounds as if his family has a time share there so he may have some more insight.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 23, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I love these threads where people go out of their way to offer tips and advice based on experience and it is totally ignored.
		
Click to expand...

They drive on the right hand side of the road in America


----------



## Val (Feb 23, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Stoopid question but how much does your holiday there cost in total with flights and all..... need to book something for next year or the wife is gonna leave me.... 

Click to expand...

If you are happy looking elsewhere and dont need to go during school holidays you'll get a flights, car and a 2 week townhouse rental for around Â£2k give or take.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 23, 2016)

Don't be afraid to look for connecting flights. We flew Manchester to Atlanta and then on to Orlando. Saved a lot of money and the waiting time was only a few hours. Atlanta is a big hub in the US and as you go through customs there it means you sail through Orlando. The other move some make is to go from Dublin. For whatever reason that seems to save quite a bit as well. Basically, have an open mind and you may save a chunk.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 5, 2017)

Val said:



			If you are happy looking elsewhere and dont need to go during school holidays you'll get a flights, car and a 2 week townhouse rental for around Â£2k give or take.
		
Click to expand...

If only I could get away with not going in school holidays mate ...... 

Seriously looking at this for half term this year as prices of Euro holidays at the same time mean it is only marginally more expensive and kids are still into all things Disney.

Looking at 10 days, I know we won't be able to do everything but we'll be back I'm sure and not sure my older daughter could cope with 2 weeks first time there....

Kids will be (very nearly) 8 and 5 when we go so I've been reading this with interest.

Looking at Virgin holidays and, from what I can see on a quick search, their prices seem pretty reasonable?  Has anyone used anyone else and/or booked all elements individually?

Also, if we stay in a Disney hotel will the wife and I go bonkers by the time we leave?  Plenty of options for accommodation, think it would be good for the kids but might drive me insane?

If we go I may be back on here asking some more questions so apologies in advance although I noted the reference to the Dibb forum so will be scouring that later :thup:


----------



## Val (Jan 5, 2017)

Disney is a bit special, it will suck you in. There is tonnes there to keep the full family, adults included, entertained.

10 days will let you get a taster for Disney but it's not even close to being enough though but pick and chose wisely. I'll drop you an email tomorrow with some good info.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 5, 2017)

I went for 10 days last August. Of course you miss out on loads, but you can fit the headline acts in. We stayed in the all star resorts. We got a magic band, its acts as your room key, park tickets - which gives you an hour early entrance and 3 fast passes a day, it scans for your food, and all the photos you get taken are on it, for you to download.

 Loved every minute and couldnt recommend it enough. 

The free coaches that run every 15-20 mins to all the disney parks are a God send. But on the downside, youre in a Disney complex and it aint cheap.

Universal should be a priority. At least a day in each park

The 1 regret I had, they have a salon in the castle at Magic Kingdom. Would of loved to get my lil one booked in had I known about it.

Its boss!


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 5, 2017)

Val said:



			Disney is a bit special, it will suck you in. There is tonnes there to keep the full family, adults included, entertained.

10 days will let you get a taster for Disney but it's not even close to being enough though but pick and chose wisely. I'll drop you an email tomorrow with some good info.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, looks like we'll definitely be going so any advice/tips/info gratefully received :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 5, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			I went for 10 days last August. Of course you miss out on loads, but you can fit the headline acts in. We stayed in the all star resorts. We got a magic band, its acts as your room key, park tickets - which gives you an hour early entrance and 3 fast passes a day, it scans for your food, and all the photos you get taken are on it, for you to download.

 Loved every minute and couldnt recommend it enough. 

The free coaches that run every 15-20 mins to all the disney parks are a God send. But on the downside, youre in a Disney complex and it aint cheap.

Universal should be a priority. At least a day in each park

The 1 regret I had, they have a salon in the castle at Magic Kingdom. Would of loved to get my lil one booked in had I known about it.

Its boss!
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Davie la, that's one of the places the Mrs is looking at......  Still not sure if I can cope with a Disney hotel on top of all the other Disney parks!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 5, 2017)

We stayed in a villa not far from Champions Gate. Loads available, huge, lovely, not expensive. They allow you to escape the intensity of the parks. The parks are great but leaving them behind at the end of  the day keeps you sane. Driving is ridiculously easy so don't let that put you off.

We did one day park, next day something else. Let's you recover. Don't try to be in a park all day. You'll be tired, your kids will get fractious. The parks are full of tearful kids come tea time. Don't flog yourself.

Best holiday we have ever had and only money is stopping us going back this year. Brilliant place, you'll love it.


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 5, 2017)

There not Disney in the slighest mate, not a character in site. Ours was music themed, but theres a sports hotel one side and the movie themed one the other.

Theres a mcdonalds just off site, but thats the only shop or resturant for miles


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 5, 2017)

Golden Florida based in UK 
we stay in Bella Piazza on US27 next door to Highlands Reserve GC 
the condos are great big pool and clubhouse games room and gym and five mins walk to some nice bars eateries and a publix for your food.
we use Dollar rental but join as a member for free you don't have to que for registration just go to the car park and they sort it there.
get the platinum package it's best deal.
forget the convertible you get frazzled in that heat and you will be glad of the air con in a suv.

if you get the chance play Southern Dunes GC it's 30 mins away best course for miles. Get a coupon for 10% off.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Make sure you get a few Dollars worth of quarters BEFORE  you leave  the airport !!!. Just in case you end up on a toll road , easily done ..


----------

